# Ruido de celulares inducido en parlantes



## ezedemontegrande (May 14, 2012)

Hola a todos!! Quisiera dejar planteada una duda que siempre tuve con respecto a ese ruido tan particular que esuchamos en los parlantes de algún sistema de audio cuando aproximamos un celular. 
La duda no es con respecto a porque se induce ruido, porque creo que la mayoría debe saberlo (inducción de la señal electromagnética del celu en el parlante o en alguna etapa del amplificador), sinó porqué el ruido tiene esa forma tan particular y como está relacionada con la forma de la señal que emite el celular.
La verdad que sé muy poco sobre cómo está conformada una señal de celular y sus correspondientes protocolos, pero agradecería si alguién me pudiera dar una mano de por donde investigar para revelar esta curiosidad.

Muchas gracias! Saludos!!


----------



## fernando2010 (May 17, 2012)

yo estoy harto de ese ruidito!!!!!! Segun Las normas de la  FCC ningun celular puede causar interferencias de ningun tipo en otros dispositivos y esto es una bruta interferencia q se mete en la etappa apmlificadora de los equipos de sonido (me mala y de buena calidad tambien)


----------



## miguelus (May 17, 2012)

Buenas tardes.
Fernando 2010.
No has pensado que quizás la culpa no la tengan los Celulares y sí los otros equipos ya que cualquier equipo bien construído tiene que estar protegido frente a los campos electromagnéticos externos.
Tambien puede pasar que ese equipo no esté correctamente instalado
Si piensas que es Celular el culpable de esa interferencia, la solución es sencilla, se denuncia al fabricante del equipo ante los organismos oficiales correspondientes.

Sal U2


----------



## joelexel (May 17, 2012)

Quiero agregar una curiosidad q descubri, q se produce debido al cambio de la frecuencia utilizada, si el celular esta usando la banda 3G no causa ninguna interferencia.
Un producto dotado de las normas de la FCC garantiza q no generara interfencia, solamente sobre equipos q TAMBIEN cumplan con la dicha norma, de lo contrario queda sin valides su afirmacion, (claro no siendo culpa del celular)


----------



## ezedemontegrande (May 17, 2012)

A mi lo que me despierta curiosidad es que para que sea audible tiene que ser de baja frecuencia (20 Hz a 20 kHz) y creo que (a ojo) la señal que interfiere es de muy baja frecuencia (menos de 1 kHz). Tengo entendido que los celulares trabajan con frecuencias muy altas y no encuentro la relación con las caraterísticas del ruido de interferencia.


----------



## fernandob (May 17, 2012)

puede ser una de 1 khz pero portando una de mucho mas frecuencia.

yo tambien lo escucho y con varios celulares, nokia, motorola, etc.....


----------



## fernando2010 (May 18, 2012)

joelexel dijo:


> Quiero agregar una curiosidad q descubri, q se produce debido al cambio de la frecuencia utilizada, si el celular esta usando la banda 3G no causa ninguna interferencia.
> Un producto dotado de las normas de la FCC garantiza q no generara interfencia, solamente sobre equipos q TAMBIEN cumplan con la dicha norma, de lo contrario queda sin valides su afirmacion, (claro no siendo culpa del celular)



tengo un rep de cd en el auto marca sony y se escucha la interferencia bien fuerte . Una vez probe un modem usb 3g de claro (pero funcionando en EDGE) porque aqui no habia cobertura 3g y ademas de hacerun ruido insoportable en los parlantitos de la pc me distorsionaba la imagen del monitor (hacia todas rayas) . Supongo que la interferencia se metia en el video integrado de la pc que era media berretona (amd duron)


----------



## DavidGuetta (Ene 6, 2013)

La diferencia existente entre GSM/GPRS/EDGE y las redes 3G es que las primeras trabajan con señales de microondas las cuales funcionan a 850-1900 Mhz y con potencias que rondan entre los 500mW y 1000mW efectivos irradiados en la antena interna del dispositivo móvil, y las segundas solo emiten 150mW de potencia en dichas bandas de frecuencia.

O sea....a más potencia, mas interferencia


----------



## fernandob (Ene 6, 2013)

miguelus dijo:


> Buenas tardes.
> Fernando 2010.
> No has pensado que quizás la culpa no la tengan los Celulares y sí los otros equipos ya que cualquier equipo bien construído tiene que estar protegido frente a los campos electromagnéticos externos.
> Tambien puede pasar que ese equipo no esté correctamente instalado
> ...



si cualquier cosa mete ruido en mi PC >>>>> es mi PC

si solo el celular mete ruido en todos lados  >>>> el celular es el culpable


deducido segun el libro de sherlok holmes (version de jardin)


----------



## Electronica "ADJCP" (Ene 7, 2013)

yo para evitar dicha interferencia elejo mi celular lo mas que pueda de los parlantes de la pc y listo


----------



## miguelus (Ene 7, 2013)

fernandob dijo:


> si cualquier cosa mete ruido en mi PC >>>>> es mi PC
> 
> si solo el celular mete ruido en todos lados  >>>> el celular es el culpable
> 
> ...




 Claros ejemplos de "Reducción al absurdo"

fernandob afirma....

_si cualquier cosa mete ruido en mi PC >>>>> es mi PC_
_si solo el celular mete ruido en todos lados  >>>> el celular es el culpable_
Si esto lo utilizamos como "Verdad cierta" nada nos impide afirmar los siguiente...

_Los sapos son Verde, mi sombrero es Verde >>>>> mi sombrero es un sapo_
_Los caballos tienen cuatro patas, mi gato tiene cuatro patas >>>> mi caballo es un gato_

Si los equipos cumplen "Compatibilidad Electrómagnetica" esas cosas no pasan



Sal U2


----------

